# Snake ID in Victoria



## veenarm (Nov 20, 2016)

My mate in Victoria sent me this said it was near his house so he asked me, I think it looks like eastern tiger ? But I told him id grt thr professional answer


----------



## butters (Nov 20, 2016)

I'd say you were spot on.


----------



## imalizardbro (Nov 21, 2016)

You are correct.


----------

